# Seagull Wuyi 51 - Le



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi to all Seagull fans.

I'd like to introduce You something more unique than usual. It's the last reissue of the first chinese wristwatch for public sale. In the remote 1955-th SEAGULL brings to the market own-researched watch "made by the people, used by the people". It was named "51" to honor the 1st of May, "International Labor Day". Unfortunately "51" (pronounced "WuYi", i.e. 51 in Chinese) was not a long-produced item, only for several years.

There are a few reissues of the watch, and at the end of 2011 there comes the last.

As usual the new reissue brings a lot of the original, refracted through the latest trends. Besides the "original" a special limited edition was created for the american market. Obviously is based on the case of m177s, but uses the better movement ST2130. And no matter how good it was m177s, Wuyi is visible to a class better.










Beginning with the dial - very slightly, but also very clear sun-burst in a light shade of cream. It was needed because of the combination "steel case, aureate hands. In that version the brand "SEAGULL" is missing, in it's place stands stylized and familiar to all fans circular logo "51". And in the place of "51" stands gorgeous ä¸­åŽå¤©æ´¥ (i.e. Tianjin, China). The discrete "china made" also is here.

Hands are like m177s, but quite in color with the batons. Wery well pick is a red arrow at the end of the seconds hand. Just every Chinese wristwatch should have something red on its face.










The crown is big with a logo, looking very nice.










Of course, branded buckle is placed on quality and very soft strap.

The case is a combination of matte and polished steel. Implementation is high-grade and looks great. In my version the glass is not sapphire.










The beauty of the watch is complemented by a heart that beats inside - the famous ST2130 (analogue 2824-2), supplemented with a very precise made rotor, which also is again solved in yellow to complete the combination. The rotor rotates so quiet that you wonder whether it rotates at all.










To conclude - an exclusive watch, beauty and precision, tradition and modernity, exquisite eternity.

And of course, the wrist-shot.










Thanks for Your attention.

Best regards, Miro.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I like that and not a seagull I've ever seen before. Was it that expensive if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

It's curiously beautiful. I ought to have had a look at watches when I was in China last August/September but didn't really get the chance.


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

dowsing said:


> I like that and not a seagull I've ever seen before. Was it that expensive if you don't mind me asking?


Depends what You think 'expensive'. The watch is available on american Seagull site - usseagull.com for $199. Shipment to Bulgaria was $35, I had to pay VAT 20% = $40 + custom fees ~ $12, so total is cost me $280. I think it's a real bargain, something swiss with that quality and finish would cost a triple more.

The 'original' chinese version is available on EBay for $399 -> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/51-re-issue-Chinas-1st-mechanical-watch-Sea-Gull-limited-edition-1358-/280803606083?_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D5%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D5818790672643482910


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Great looking understated quality piece, well done 

Cheers Martin


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks, that's pretty reasonable then. As you say if it was Swiss and of the same quality it would cost a hell of a lot more.


----------



## bondjing (Feb 2, 2012)

*I just ordered the WuYi Limited a few minutes ago...There's no way it can get here fast enough! *

*This is my first rodeo with Seagull but since most reports regarding Seagull seem very positive, I decided to give them a shot. *

*Plus, at just $199 with free shipping ( I'm from California ), it's a good time to give a Seagull some** wrist time.*

*Now comes the hard part. The waiting... :sweatdrop: :sweatdrop: :sweatdrop: *


----------

